# I numeri veri dei decessi per covid in Italia



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2021)

Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.


*Età**N. casi**N.
deceduti**Letalità
%*0-9234.18812>0,110-19413.15116>0,120-29507.21369>0,130-39531.804259>0,140-49683.1021.1250,1550-59737.4754.5350,660-69468.10413.1122,870-79340.41732.0629,480-89254.32851.25120,290+87.78824.58628

Note:
- Dati aggiornati al 14 luglio 2021, fonte Epicentro ISS;
- Il numero degli infetti cala drasticamente con l'aumentare dell'età, poichè l'aspettativa di vita in Italia è di 82 anni;
- La letalità % per gli infetti tra gli 0 ed i 70 anni è dello 0,5%;
- Mediamente i deceduti per covid presentano già 3+ patologie gravi (67% sul totale).

- Per ultimo, un parere personalissimo: non conosco i dati dei deceduti a seguito del vaccino, ma visti i numeri trovo folle ed irresponsabile richiedere la vaccinazione per i minori. Per questi ultimi l'infezione da covid è meno pericolosa della normale influenza stagionale.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Adesso potresti essere tacciato di fascismo, revisionismo, terrapiattiesmo, novaxismo e negazionismo&#8230;


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



Ma che malafede. Ma che disonesto. Ma quanto sei ipocrita.

I numeri sono questi proprio grazie alle rotelle ai banchi e ai lockdowns.

Perciò continuiamo così, e basta con questa ideologia complottista.

No fascio-pass? Allora manganello. Just do it.


----------



## Marilson (21 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> trovo folle ed irresponsabile richiedere la vaccinazione per i minori. Per questi ultimi l'infezione da covid è meno pericolosa della normale influenza stagionale.



se il vaccino e' sicuro per i minori, non e' affatto folle. Non si vaccina per proteggere il minore eventualmente ma per impedire che il minore si contagi e uccida i nonni. 

Esempio pratico: da qualche anno esiste il vaccino HPV, viene consigliato anche agli uomini perche' in questo modo si riduce il contagio. L'HPV e' causa di tumore del collo dell'utero nelle donne. Non avere un utero non e' una giustificazione per non fare questo vaccino.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



è vero, ma la vaccinazione per gli under 30 in realtà non è per "non far morire i giovani" ma per fare qualcosa di socialmente responsabile. Se ci sono più persone vaccinate, c'è meno circolazione del virus, meno nuovi varianti ecc... Comunque sì, è molto più importante vaccinare gli anziani.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2385984 ha scritto:


> è vero, ma la vaccinazione per gli under 30 in realtà non è per "non far morire i giovani" ma per fare qualcosa di socialmente responsabile. Se ci sono più persone vaccinate, c'è meno circolazione del virus, meno nuovi varianti ecc... Comunque sì, è molto più importante vaccinare gli anziani.



Che poi se malmessi muoiono lo stesso&#8230;.


----------



## GP7 (21 Luglio 2021)

Marilson;2385980 ha scritto:


> se il vaccino e' sicuro per i minori, non e' affatto folle. Non si vaccina per proteggere il minore eventualmente ma per impedire che il minore si contagi e uccida i nonni.



che dovrebbero essersi vaccinati proprio per impedire di manifestare sintomatologie più gravi in caso di esposizione al virus


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



grazie per il post


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



A me non sembrano dati così "leggeri"..

Oltre 13mila morti nella fascia 60-69...60-69 non parliamo di vecchi decrepiti ma di gente appena andata in pensione...


----------



## Marilson (21 Luglio 2021)

GP7;2385998 ha scritto:


> che dovrebbero essersi vaccinati proprio per impedire di manifestare sintomatologie più gravi in caso di esposizione al virus



devi anche ridurre la trasmissione al fine di impedire l'insorgere di nuove varianti. Teoricamente, dovrebbe essere vaccinato l'80% della popolazione con doppia dose per sistemare le cose. E' un'impresa gia di per se praticamente impossibile. Il problema primario e' pero' il fatto che questi vaccini non sono stati sperimentati nei bambini, quindi siamo un po' in terra di nessuno qui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2386004 ha scritto:


> A me non sembrano dati così "leggeri"..
> 
> Oltre 13mila morti nella fascia 60-69...60-69 non parliamo di vecchi decrepiti ma di gente appena andata in pensione...




Bisogna anche tenere conto dell'incidenza della prima ondata, dove ad ammazzare la gente sono stati più i medici e le procedure sbagliate e impreparazione che altro.


----------



## sottoli (21 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



grazie, questi numeri li ho sempre tenuti d'occhio e sono il vero specchio di questo incredibile disastroso virus 

a me sinceramente quello che stupisce di più è non vedere fiumi di under 20-25 andare in giro a spaccare tutto...fosse successo negli anni 80....generazione di ribusciati


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2386014 ha scritto:


> grazie, questi numeri li ho sempre tenuti d'occhio e sono il vero specchio di questo incredibile disastroso virus
> 
> a me sinceramente quello che stupisce di più è non vedere fiumi di under 20-25 andare in giro a spaccare tutto...fosse successo negli anni 80....generazione di ribusciati



sono al cumputer a giocare Fortnite


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Luglio 2021)

Comunque questi dati ci sentiamo mai sul TG?


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2386004 ha scritto:


> A me non sembrano dati così "leggeri"..
> 
> Oltre 13mila morti nella fascia 60-69...60-69 non parliamo di vecchi decrepiti ma di gente appena andata in pensione...



A volte ci perdiamo nei numeri.
Il covid è stato concausa del decesso medio/annuo di 6500 tra i 60 ed i 69 anni in Italia, l'influenza stagionale solo in Europa porta alla morte 70000 persone all'anno (senza far distinzione di fasce d'età).
E' chiaro che il covid sia tutt'altra cosa, visto che in Europa vivono 750 milioni di persone ed in Italia 60, ma non a caso ho riportato il dato statistico piuttosto basso dei decessi dagli 0 ai 70 anni.
Il covid è una malattia che ha fatto strage tra gli over 70, parliamo di oltre 117000 morti su un totale di 135000 circa. Addirittura tra i 90+ è morta 1 donna su 4 ed 1 uomo su 3. Questi sono i numeri "eccezionali", è stata come una bomba atomica per le persone anziane.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

due mesi fa ho aperto un thread sui cittadini in buona salute sotto i 40 anni morti per covid, con cartelle cliniche accertate, che a fine aprile erano *41 *ufficialmente secondo ISS.
compresi prima ondata senza protezione e persone che lavoravano in prima linea ogni giorno, quindi da giugno 2020 in poi per un giovane che ha una vita senza minaccia covid quotidiana è praticamente più probabile morire investito da una bici elettrica piuttosto che di covid se in buona salute.


----------



## Gas (21 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



Rep+

Bravo! La cosa che più mi da fastidio di tutta questa situazione è quanto vaghe( o sbagliate) siano le informazioni che vengono date.

Ad esempio quando all'inizio ci si chiedeva "Ma un vaccinato può essere comunque portatore di covid?" le risposte erano vaghe, 'non ci sono ancora abbastanza dati per stabilirlo'.
No scusate, voi mi state dicendo che le più grandi case farmaceutiche mondiali sono state in grado di creare il vaccino per quello che sentendo voi è il virus più pericoloso di sempre e che pare quasi avrebbe fatto estinguere il genere umano, ma non sanno dire una cosa tanto semplice da verificare?
Questo per dire quanto l'informazione sia approssimativa e impreparata (e per me irresponsabile).

Un'altra cosa che mi faceva uscire di testa è quando si poneva la domanda "Ma una persona che ha già fatto il covid, può prenderlo una seconda volta?" e anche in questo caso notavo risposte troppo vaghe per un problema così serio.
Stufo di questa approssimazione avevo cercato info più precise e alla fine ho trovato il documento pubblicato dal ministero della salute inglese che aveva fatto una ricerca sul numero di casi di doppio contagio nel mondo, sapete quanti erano i casi di doppio contagio da covid? 24. Ventiquattro in tutto il mondo con milioni di contagiati. In pratica è più probabile vincere alla lotteria con un biglietto che si trova per terra che contrarre due volte il covid.
Per onore di cronaca, quanto sopra risale a qualche mese fa, non ho più controllato i numeri aggiornati, ora ho cercato ma l'articolo del ministero della salute inglese non è più presente (e mi chiedo perché).

Ma queste cose mi fanno diventare diffidente verso l'informazione, io mi aspetto informazioni precise e indiscutibili laddove siano disponibili i dati e facilmente verificabili. Domanda "E' possibile contrarre il covid due volte?", risposta "Al momento ci sono stati 24 casi accertati di doppio contagio su x milioni di contagiati quindi la percentuale di doppi contagio è y%"


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



se togli gli affogati i dati dimezzano


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2386014 ha scritto:


> grazie, questi numeri li ho sempre tenuti d'occhio e sono il vero specchio di questo incredibile disastroso virus
> 
> a me sinceramente quello che stupisce di più è non vedere fiumi di under 20-25 andare in giro a spaccare tutto...fosse successo negli anni 80....generazione di ribusciati



spaccare tutto per un vaccino?????? ma certo...

fossi in loro spaccherei tutto per il futuro che li attende, altro che per un vaccino del kaiser. stiam tutti qua a discutere di kaxxate mentre sulle cose serie ce ne freghiamo.


----------



## sottoli (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386082 ha scritto:


> spaccare tutto per un vaccino?????? ma certo...
> 
> fossi in loro spaccherei tutto per il futuro che li attende, altro che per un vaccino del kaiser. stiam tutti qua a discutere di kaxxate mentre sulle cose serie ce ne freghiamo.



Spaccare tutti perché nei tuoi anni di massima libertà ti chiudono in casa, non per il vaccino
Io, personalmente, conoscendo il mio me stesso ventenne, non avrei mai e poi mai accettato di starmene chiuse per anni per una cosa per la quale corro meno rischi che a uscire il sabato sera in auto


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2386113 ha scritto:


> Spaccare tutti perché nei tuoi anni di massima libertà ti chiudono in casa, non per il vaccino
> Io, personalmente, conoscendo il mio me stesso ventenne, non avrei mai e poi mai accettato di starmene chiuse per anni per una cosa per la quale corro meno rischi che a uscire il sabato sera in auto



be chiudere in casa è un po' soggettiva come definizione. per anni poi??

per dire io penso di essermi divertito più di chiunque altro fino a 25 anni e non ho certo avuto bisogno di aperitivi o discoteche per farlo. quelli sono stati i momenti più banali di tutti.
per qualcuno certi tipi di chiusure potrebbero essere visti come un'opportunità per vivere davvero.

ripeto, è soggettivo. per ho capito il concetto, prima non avevo capito.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2386113 ha scritto:


> Spaccare tutti perché nei tuoi anni di massima libertà ti chiudono in casa, non per il vaccino
> Io, personalmente, conoscendo il mio me stesso ventenne, non avrei mai e poi mai accettato di starmene chiuse per anni per una cosa per la quale corro meno rischi che a uscire il sabato sera in auto



Guarda che nessun giovane è rimasto in casa qui in Italia...


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Luglio 2021)

A me in generale non sembrano numeri bassi....
vero che tra i giovanissimi non ci sono ad oggi malti casi di morti (ma dovrebbero vaccinarsi per non contagiare genitori o nonni), ma vogliamo parlare invece degli over 60/70 con percentuali di MORTI tipo del 10/20%?! Come diavolo è possibile ci siano MILIONI di over 60 ancora in giro senza vaccino? Ma Scherziamo?


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2386010 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche tenere conto dell'incidenza della prima ondata, dove ad ammazzare la gente sono stati più i medici e le procedure sbagliate e impreparazione che altro.



bisogna tenere conto che nella prima ondata molti morti non sono conteggiati. Semplicemente l'ISS ha contato per morti di covid tutti coloro che prima del decesso erano positivi anche se in realtà morti d'altro, e non ha conteggiato i morti in casa o prima del tampone. Qua in provincia di Bergamo i morti li abbiamo stimati a posteriori in base all'incremento rispetto alla media statistica dei cinque anni precedenti al covid e sono molti di più (non ricordo bene, ma mi sembra tre volte tanto) . Detto questo nella prima ondata, se sottoposti a una massiccia 'esposizione' si ammalavano in maniera gravissima anche persone sotto i 50 anni (prova ne sono medici ospedalieri, medici di base e paramedici ammalatisi in forma estremamente grave in quantità cospicua e statisticamente molto più ampia di persone al di fuori di questo ambito). Alcuni, molti, sono sopravvissuti, ma ad esempio un mio amico medico di 48 anni dopo un anno era ancora in giro con il deambulatore. Questo non per fare allarmismo o per fare di un episodio una regola, ma per dire che le statistiche, anche ufficiali (non sto accusando l'ISS di manipolazione, sto solo dicendo quello che è) non dicono tutto, in un senso e nell'altro. Quanto alle cure errate, d'accordo, ma i pazienti li ha ammazzati il covid e non le cure errate. Teniamo presente che se 'è solo una influenza' dovevamo essere già preparatissimi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2386004 ha scritto:


> A me non sembrano dati così "leggeri"..
> 
> Oltre 13mila morti nella fascia 60-69...60-69 non parliamo di vecchi decrepiti ma di gente appena andata in pensione...



A quanto pare gli over 60 ormai sono equiparati a gente che ha terminato la propria esistenza. Magari molti di quei poveracci che sono morti erano anche andati in pensione da poco, una vita di lavoro e poi crepi, che brutta la vita certe volte mamma mia.


----------



## varvez (21 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



Dio ti benedica


----------



## sottoli (21 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2386121 ha scritto:


> Guarda che nessun giovane è rimasto in casa qui in Italia...



Si vabbeh dai, a 18 anni non potere uscire dal proprio comune, andare dalla trombamica, stare al parchetto, andare a scuola anche solo per bigiare

La verità è che, come diceva qualcuno prima, stanno tutti su Fortnite


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2386167 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare gli over 60 ormai sono equiparati a gente che ha terminato la propria esistenza. Magari molti di quei poveracci che sono morti erano anche andati in pensione da poco, una vita di lavoro e poi crepi, che brutta la vita certe volte mamma mia.



Già..infatti sto parlare di "vecchi" mi fa sorridere...mio padre ha 65 anni ed è tutto fuorché un vecchio, lavora ancora, ha ruoli di responsabilità, a casa fa lavori manuali che se li fanno alcuni "giuvani" di oggi ci lasciano la schiena in 5 minuti...

Questi sarebbero i vecchi che possono morire per salvare l'aperitivo?...mah...


----------



## sharp (22 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2386004 ha scritto:


> A me non sembrano dati così "leggeri"..
> 
> Oltre 13mila morti nella fascia 60-69...60-69 non parliamo di vecchi decrepiti ma di gente appena andata in pensione...



Esatto. Sono numeri disastrosi. Senza dimenticare, tra i guariti, tutti quelli che si sono fatti ossigeno, ricovero e terapia intensiva. Inoltre il 10 per cento dei guariti presenta i sintomi del Long Covid tra cui: declino cognitivo, problemi vascolari, cardiaci, respiratori, neurologici, renali, dermatologici o anche soltanto affaticamento cronico.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



Non hai tenuto conto anche , che per loro stessa ammissione, sono stati contati come morti covid, chi è morto in incidenti,affogato, caduto dalle scale, per il semplice fatto di essere stato trovato positivo al tampone.
quindi anche questi numeri sono relativi.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Luglio 2021)

Marilson;2385980 ha scritto:


> se il vaccino e' sicuro per i minori, non e' affatto folle. Non si vaccina per proteggere il minore eventualmente ma per impedire che il minore si contagi e uccida i nonni.



ma se il nonno si vaccina, e quindi secondo te è "protetto", perchè un ragazzo a rischio zero deve assumersi la responsabilità degli eventuali danni ? e poi come fai a dire che è sicuro? hai dati?


----------



## Marilson (22 Luglio 2021)

Alkampfer;2386412 ha scritto:


> ma se il nonno si vaccina, e quindi secondo te è "protetto", perchè un ragazzo a rischio zero deve assumersi la responsabilità degli eventuali danni ? e poi come fai a dire che è sicuro? hai dati?



Non ho dati, infatti ho detto "se" il vaccino e' sicuro. Non sta certo a me stabilirlo.

Il problema qui, come penso tutti dovremmo aver capito, e' cercare di limitare il piu possibile la circolazione del virus. Ogni volta che il virus entra in un nuovo organismo cambia di un tot, ovvero muta sempre. La maggiorparte delle mutazioni non sono utili al virus, ma quando arriva quella che ne migliora le caratteristiche primarie (trasmissibilita', virulenza) scattano i problemi perche un vaccino non sara' mai al passo con questa bestia.

Vaccinare solo i nonni significa lasciar circolare il virus fino al punto in cui il virus muta e il vaccino dei nonni non funziona piu, e i nonni muoiono. Questo e' il concetto.

Io quello che trovo sbagliato e' la retorica oltranzista di entrambe le posizioni (no vax e obbligazionisti) che non aiuta a nessuno. Bisognerebbe avere piu' trasparenza e dire "sentite questi vaccini non sono purtroppo efficaci contro la variante delta ma aiutano a diminuire la trasmissione, mortalita' e ricoveri". La gente avrebbe un approccio diverso, sentirsi invece dire "funzionano al 100%" e poi i contagi risalgono, la gente giustamente dice "chi me lo fa fare a farlo". E li capisco anche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Luglio 2021)

sharp;2386401 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Sono numeri disastrosi. Senza dimenticare, tra i guariti, tutti quelli che si sono fatti ossigeno, ricovero e terapia intensiva. Inoltre il 10 per cento dei guariti presenta i sintomi del Long Covid tra cui: declino cognitivo, problemi vascolari, cardiaci, respiratori, neurologici, renali, dermatologici o anche soltanto affaticamento cronico.



Esatto..no ma è una barzelletta...ci tengono in casa per non prendere un raffreddore!..


----------



## James45 (22 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

vi rendete conto che ci stiamo ponendo il problema delle mutazioni solo in Occidente ?

c'è un problema mutazioni in Asia e Africa come argomento quotidiano dei governi ?

il 99% degli africani e il 97% degli asiatici in lockdown perchè senza vaccino ?
perchè qualcuno non prova a dirglielo ?

come al solito si pensa di risolvere i problemi del mondo in Occidente


----------



## Maximo (22 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



Come hanno già detto altri, vaccinare il maggior numero di persone serve a ridurre la diffusione dei virus e i mutamenti dello stesso, quindi è un gesto di responsabilità verso la comunità. Con il raggiungimento dell'immunità di gregge si potrà tornare alla normalità o quasi, ma c'è bisogno che almeno un italiano su quattro sia vaccinato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## Shmuk (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386531 ha scritto:


> vi rendete conto che ci stiamo ponendo il problema delle mutazioni solo in Occidente ?
> 
> c'è un problema mutazioni in Asia e Africa come argomento quotidiano dei governi ?
> 
> ...



Beh, da quelle parti sono molti i problemi che non si pongono...


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Luglio 2021)

Alkampfer;2386409 ha scritto:


> Non hai tenuto conto anche , che per loro stessa ammissione, sono stati contati come morti covid, chi è morto in incidenti,affogato, caduto dalle scale, per il semplice fatto di essere stato trovato positivo al tampone.
> quindi anche questi numeri sono relativi.



come ho già scritto è successo anche il contrario, in numero molto più cospicuo, cioè che gente morta in casa o prima del tampone non sia stata conteggiata. E' successo anche quello che dici tu (ma non affogati o morti in incidenti, sicuramente morti di malattie gravi o tumori sì), ma molto di più il contrario.


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...


Vorrei aggiungere dei dati, la fonte é sempre ISS e Istat

*Il 70% della popolazione italiana con età superiore ai 12 anni é vaccinata. *
Di questi:
-fascia 20-39 anni 55% vaccinati
-fascia 40-49 anni 65% vaccinati
-fascia 50-59 anni ben 75%
-fascia 60-69 anni 84%
-fascia 70-79 anni 89%
-fascia 80-89 anni 94%

-Il personale sanitario, RSA incluse, é al 98% vaccinato
-Il personale scolastico é all' 85% vaccinato

Unite questi numeri alla tabella sulle morti, che include un periodo di un anno intero senza vaccinazione, e tirate le vostre somme sulla necessità del Green Pass. Sarebbe interessante una tabella che consideri solo il 2021: avrebbe numeri patetici. 
Com era la storiella dell' 80%? Ah, dati alla mano, per fine agosto avremo raggiunto questa quota a livello nazionale. Ma a quel punto il vaccino diverrà magicamente inefficace contro determinate varianti...e si ricomincia


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2386575 ha scritto:


> come ho già scritto è successo anche il contrario, in numero molto più cospicuo, cioè che gente morta in casa o prima del tampone non sia stata conteggiata. E' successo anche quello che dici tu (ma non affogati o morti in incidenti, sicuramente morti di malattie gravi o tumori sì), ma molto di più il contrario.


É esattamente il contrario di ciò che dici invece. I numeri reali sono quelli della Germania. Qui da me, in Abruzzo, hanno conteggiato morto covid un signore rumeno morto annegato a Vasto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2386580 ha scritto:


> É esattamente il contrario di ciò che dici invece. I numeri reali sono quelli della Germania. Qui da me, in Abruzzo, hanno conteggiato morto covid un signore rumeno morto annegato a Vasto.



a bergamo abbiamo fatto le statistiche rispetto alla media dei morti dei cinque anni precedenti nello stesso periodo e sono il triplo. Ma se sei convinto tu....


----------



## Shmuk (22 Luglio 2021)

Ritengo molto più probanti e scevri di pregiudizi i numeri che vengono dalla voce mortalità totale. Nel 2020 100 mila in più sul solito...


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Luglio 2021)

Shmuk;2386585 ha scritto:


> Ritengo molto più probanti e scevri di pregiudizi i numeri che vengono dalla voce mortalità totale. Nel 2020 100 mila in più sul solito...



infatti ...inutile dire 'mio cuggino ha starnutito e l'hanno conteggiato morto covid'..... se sono morte 100.000 persone in più o sono morte di spavento o per il covid.


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2386582 ha scritto:


> a bergamo abbiamo fatto le statistiche rispetto alla media dei morti dei cinque anni precedenti nello stesso periodo e sono il triplo. Ma se sei convinto tu....


Ma guarda che nessuno sta tentando di sminuire il covid o di negarne l esistenza, non ci casco nel giochino  sto semplicemente dicendo che i numeri sono gonfiati. Le morti causa covid ci sono state e probabilmente ce ne saranno. Vorrà dire che la Germania ha numeri fasulli e truccati al ribasso


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2386587 ha scritto:


> infatti ...inutile dire 'mio cuggino ha starnutito e l'hanno conteggiato morto covid'..... se sono morte 100.000 persone in più o sono morte di spavento o per il covid.


*Nessuno ha negato e nessuno negherà le morti per covid che ci sono effettivamente state.*


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2385972 ha scritto:


> Apro questo thread perchè stanco di leggerne di tutti i colori sul covid. I numeri reali, continuamente aggiornati e facilmente consultabili sul sito dell'ISS, raccontano tutt'altra realtà rispetto a quella descritta dai presenzialisti politici, giornalisti e medici da tv e web.
> 
> 
> *Età**N. casi**N.
> ...



Questi dati da soli non dicono tutto, anzi, dicono poco.
Il problema non è soltanto il rapporto decessi/contagiati, quindi la letalità del virus, ma riguarda il tasso di ospedalizzazione in seguito alla contrazione della malattia. 
Le numerose ospedalizzazioni causate dall'elevato numero dei contagi intasa gli ospedali e non permette che vengano trattate altre patologie.
Il fatto che interi ospedali, prima adibiti al trattamento di altre patologie, siano stati convertiti in "ospedali covid" è un danno di per sé incommensurabile per il sistema sanitario. 

Ridurre tutto il nocciolo della questione al solo dato della letalità del virus è pertanto sbagliato, proprio come approccio al problema. 

Tuttavia, sono d'accordo che l'obbligo di vaccinazione ai minori sia una cosa inutile, oltre che dannosa.
Per motivi culturali le defezioni dal vaccino arrivano da altre fasce d'età e quindi in questo momento bisogna agire sull'altro versante della popolazione. Restano ancora troppe le defezioni delle persone over 60, che sono coloro che presentano i sintomi piú gravi (è opportuno ricordare che il vaccino non previene una persona dal contrarre il virus, ma dai suoi sintomi più gravi).

Io, come tutti, auspico che a settembre si ritorni ad una vita pseudonormale e non ricomincino le maledette chiusure.
Però non si può trascendere questo punto fondamentale. Bisogna vaccinare la più alta percentuale di persone fra quelle che presenterebbe i sintomi più gravi. 

Sono tuttavia d'accordo sul discorso che la disinformazione sulla letalità del virus sia un fatto. Ma ti faccio riflettere su una cosa.
Non credi che se questi dati fossero portati all'attenzione dagli organi di informazione più importanti, ci sarebbe una sottovalutazione del fenomeno ancora maggiore da parte di molti altri?
Mi domando questo. Se dovessi ragionare da decisore politico non sarei così sicuro di permettere una divulgazione così prorompente di questi dati. Renderebbero il mio ruolo (quello di creare norme e farle rispettare) più difficile di quanto lo è adesso e mi costringerebbe nel lungo periodo a prendere decisioni ancor più drastiche.

Io trovo che la disinformazione peggiore e più becera sia stata fatta invece un altro tema, ovvero i contagi all'aperto.
Quella è una grande sòla. 
Ormai vi sono una quantità importante di studi che mostrano che la percentuale di contagi all'aria aperta sia effettivamente irrisoria. Cionostante arrivano sempre condanne e previsioni apocalittiche in seguito agli assembramenti all'aperto (es. In seguito alla vittoria degli europei).
Questa cosa io non la capisco realmente.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Shmuk;2386585 ha scritto:


> Ritengo molto più probanti e scevri di pregiudizi i numeri che vengono dalla voce mortalità totale. Nel 2020 100 mila in più sul solito...



vuoi scommettere che da quest'anno saranno meno del solito perchè i morti covid 2020 sono morti 2021 e via così in meno per le rispettive malattie ?
non stiamo parlando di persone che sarebbero vissute altri decenni senza il covid, ergo se muoio di covid nel 2020 non morirò di infarto/tumore/ictus etc nel 2021 et similia

poi ricordiamo sempre che sia tutto falsato dalla prima ondata "improvvisa"
senza la bomba atomica del centro-nord il conteggio sarebbe ben diverso.
quando non c'erano DPI appaltati ai paesi asiatici...


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2386590 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che nessuno sta tentando di sminuire il covid o di negarne l esistenza, non ci casco nel giochino  sto semplicemente dicendo che i numeri sono gonfiati. Le morti causa covid ci sono state e probabilmente ce ne saranno. Vorrà dire che la Germania ha numeri fasulli e truccati al ribasso



Il giochino è quello di prendere il dato che ti piace di più e porlo a paradigma, perchè non si sa. Il numero non è gonfiato (anzi, quello ufficiale è al ribasso), abbiamo affrontato il problema prima e probabilmente più impreparati già di base e abbiamo numeri simili a Spagna, UK, Francia. Come ho già scritto, anagrafe alla mano e statistiche alla mano, ci possiamo sbagliare di poco o niente. Se poi vogliamo discutere del perchè e del percome ci sono più morti qua o là è un altro discorso. Io non sto difendendo nessuno. Forse perchè sono morti parenti e colleghi sani come pesci (purtroppo abito dove ha picchiato forte, forse da altre parti avete avuto altre percezioni) a me certi discorsi me le fanno girare a trottola.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2021)

Il green pass serve a non chiudere più niente, può avere lacune, può essere "brutto" obbligarlo, può essere tutto quello che volete... ma tutti in coro urliamo di non chiudere più niente, però non ci vanno bene le soluzioni.

Io non sono un virologo nè un esperto di pandemia, ma penso sia importante non richiudere tutto per l'ennesima volta e riuscire a sconfiggere stò cavolo di covid.

Quindi mi vaccino, se ci vorrà un terzo richiamo per ammazzare anche quest'ultima variante lo farò, ed accetto il green pass se mi permettere di vivere la mia vita


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2386608 ha scritto:


> Il green pass serve a non chiudere più niente, può avere lacune, può essere "brutto" obbligarlo, può essere tutto quello che volete... ma tutti in coro urliamo di non chiudere più niente, però non ci vanno bene le soluzioni.
> 
> Io non sono un virologo nè un esperto di pandemia, ma penso sia importante non richiudere tutto per l'ennesima volta e riuscire a sconfiggere stò cavolo di covid.
> 
> Quindi mi vaccino, se ci vorrà un terzo richiamo per ammazzare anche quest'ultima variante lo farò, ed accetto il green pass se mi permettere di vivere la mia vita



non è vero, perchè altrove hanno il green pass e ci sono le restrizioni ugualmente.
c'è chi infatti l'ha tolto
è come se una barca accumula acqua e tu pensi di tappare i buchi con le mani
affonderai ugualmente

e se ci saranno ugualmente le restrizioni a settembre-ottobre che cosa dirai ?
"si doveva tentare, pazienza" ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2386608 ha scritto:


> *Il green pass serve a non chiudere più niente*, può avere lacune, può essere "brutto" obbligarlo, può essere tutto quello che volete... ma tutti in coro urliamo di non chiudere più niente, però non ci vanno bene le soluzioni.
> 
> Io non sono un virologo nè un esperto di pandemia, ma penso sia importante non richiudere tutto per l'ennesima volta e riuscire a sconfiggere stò cavolo di covid.
> 
> *Quindi mi vaccino, se ci vorrà un terzo richiamo per ammazzare anche quest'ultima variante lo farò, ed accetto il green pass se mi permettere di vivere la mia vita*



Beatà ingenuità


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Luglio 2021)

.

un singolo caso non fa primavera, un amico malato terminale di tumore è stato dichiarato morto covid. Quello che mi suona strano è che abbiano fatto un tampone a un morto (annegato o no).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386611 ha scritto:


> non è vero, perchè altrove hanno il green pass e ci sono le restrizioni ugualmente.
> c'è chi infatti l'ha tolto
> è come se una barca accumula acqua e tu pensi di tappare i buchi con le mani
> affonderai ugualmente
> ...



Ma lascia perdere,quando tutte queste persone amanti della censura e della ghettizzazione si troveranno tutte dentro un locale ad hoc vietato ai non vaccinati, convinti di essere al sicuro,immuni e di godere ancora della libertà,poi succederà come in uk e israele.

Poi bisognerà vedere a chi daranno la colpa


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386611 ha scritto:


> non è vero, perchè altrove hanno il green pass e ci sono le restrizioni ugualmente.
> c'è chi infatti l'ha tolto
> è come se una barca accumula acqua e tu pensi di tappare i buchi con le mani
> affonderai ugualmente
> ...



Il green pass servirebbe come incentivo a vaccinarsi. Diciamo pure che è una misura coercitiva mascherata.
Tuttavia non capisco perché non vaccinarsi, quando i dati statistici mostrano con evidenza che anche per le fasce di popolazione meno fragili i benefici (non solo a livello di collettività, ma anche individuali) sono molto maggiori rispetto ai rischi. 

Possiamo discutere sul fatto che il green pass per come è stato adottato in Francia sia una misura eccessivamente coercitiva. Ma sul vaccinarsi non accetto che si dica che non c'è motivo, tanto "a settembre richiudono tutto".


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2386630 ha scritto:


> Possiamo discutere sul fatto che il green pass per come è stato adottato in Francia sia una misura eccessivamente coercitiva. Ma sul vaccinarsi non accetto che si dica che non c'è motivo, tanto "a settembre richiudono tutto".



non è questa la motivazione per non vaccinarsi.
ognuno ha le sue motivazioni, dipende dal tipo di quotidianità che svolgi.

io leggo "mi vaccino e vivo la mia vita" quando non si vive in nessun paese al mondo come al 2019
è una falsità o nel migliore dei casi un'illusione


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386639 ha scritto:


> non è questa la motivazione per non vaccinarsi.
> ognuno ha le sue motivazioni, dipende dal tipo di quotidianità che svolgi.
> 
> io leggo "mi vaccino e vivo la mia vita" quando non si vive in nessun paese al mondo come al 2019
> è una falsità o nel migliore dei casi un'illusione



Nel migliore dei casi qualche strascico lo avremo per qualche anno. È probabile che per un altro lustro dovrai tenere la mascherina nei luoghi chiusi ad esempio, e tante altre piccole cose.
Penso che anche i più ottimisti sanno che molte cose non saranno più come il 2019.
Ma cosa c'entra con la vaccinazione tutto ciò?

La vaccinazione serve a fare in modo che quantomeno il virus non porti più le persone in ospedale. Punto.
A settembre vedremo se con i contagi in aumento le ospedalizzazione continueranno a essere tante o no. 
Questo dipende in gran parte da come sarà andata la campagna vaccinale.
È a quel punto che si deciderà se chiudere e cosa chiudere. 

Le ragioni per cui uno può non volersi vaccinare io non voglio neanche discuterle. So soltanto che quelli che ora non si vaccinano e si lamentano del green pass son quelli che domani si lamenteranno delle misure restrittive.
La cosa per me non ha senso da nessun punto di vista, mi spiace.

Pur non essendo per nulla favorevole a misure di tipo coercitivo che obblighino a vaccinarsi, sono convinto che le ragioni della vaccinazione debbano prevalere grazie al buon senso.
Se qualcuno non si è vaccinato lo si convinca che è giusto farlo. Magari non prendendo le persone posto casa, ma tramite quello che in gergo politico anglosassone si chiama "nudge".


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2386667 ha scritto:


> Nel migliore dei casi qualche strascico lo avremo per qualche anno. È probabile che per un altro lustro dovrai tenere la mascherina nei luoghi chiusi ad esempio, e tante altre piccole cose.
> Penso che anche i più ottimisti sanno che molte cose non saranno più come il 2019.
> Ma cosa c'entra con la vaccinazione tutto ciò?
> .



come cosa c'entra ?
sei vissuto qui negli ultimi sei mesi ?
sono sei mesi che veniamo bombardati da questo mantra "vacciniamoci e torniamo a vivere normalmente"

io non voglio mettere per anni la mascherina al chiuso, tra le varie cose
"la nuova normalità" puppatela tu

quando vedrò la normalità vera allora inzieremo a ragionare
questo è il vero incentivo per me, non i ricatti e le pagliacciate


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386673 ha scritto:


> come cosa c'entra ?
> sei vissuto qui negli ultimi sei mesi ?
> sono sei mesi che veniamo bombardati da questo mantra "vacciniamoci e torniamo a vivere normalmente"
> 
> ...



La nuova normalità a me non piace almeno quanto non piace a te, te lo assicuro.
Il problema che non hai compreso è che non è che dipende da me e te e se ci vacciniamo noi due. Dipende dalla percentuale di persone che si vaccina. Da questa dipende se a settembre gli ospedali saranno pieni. 
Ti è chiaro come concetto?

Oltre al fatto che se contrai il covid da vaccinato ti risparmi il dover stare male e tutti i sintomi nel 99% dei casi, a livello collettivo abbassi di molto la tua percentuale di replicazione del virus e soprattutto eviti di ingolfare il sistema sanitario nazionale visto che riduci la tua possibilità di contrarre il covid in maniera aggressiva.

A me sembra che il mantra ripetuto in questi mesi sia appunto un modo per far capire alla popolazione intanto di vaccinarsi. Gli effetti non si vedranno ora ma si vedranno in autunno quando normalmente il numero di ricoveri aumenta.

A me sembra tutto logico, non vedo criticità nel vaccinarsi, per sé e per gli altri, ma solo aspetti positivi sia a livello individuale che di collettività.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386673 ha scritto:


> come cosa c'entra ?
> sei vissuto qui negli ultimi sei mesi ?
> sono sei mesi che veniamo bombardati da questo mantra "vacciniamoci e torniamo a vivere normalmente"
> 
> ...



Non volersi vaccinare perché "la stampa aveva promesso che col vaccino saremmo tornati tutti alla normalità" mi sembra una grande cavolata, e mi tengo basso.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2386679 ha scritto:


> La nuova normalità a me non piace almeno quanto non piace a te, te lo assicuro.
> Il problema che non hai compreso è che non è che dipende da me e te e se ci vacciniamo noi due. Dipende dalla percentuale di persone che si vaccina. Da questa dipende se a settembre gli ospedali saranno pieni.
> Ti è chiaro come concetto?



se tutti ci vaccinassimo torneremmo a vivere IMMEDIATAMENTE come nel 2019 ?

lo stato assicuri questo e così la gente si vaccina.

è semplice come concetto

per altre epidemie passate non si parlava di "nuova normalità "

qui c'è chi parla di home working, tot. lavoratori7studenti/corsisti senza presenza fisica, investimenti per delivery e acquisti online, c'è chi crea campi di padel che è l'unico sport non vietato dalle restrizioni covid etc

sembra che si stia plasmando la società assuefandosi al covid, a me tutto ciò fa ORRORE


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386681 ha scritto:


> se tutti ci vaccinassimo torneremmo a vivere IMMEDIATAMENTE come nel 2019 ?
> 
> lo stato assicuri questo e così la gente si vaccina.
> 
> ...


Il tampone imposto ai giornalisti vaccinati per la conferenza di Draghi, in questo senso, é fantastico


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386681 ha scritto:


> se tutti ci vaccinassimo torneremmo a vivere IMMEDIATAMENTE come nel 2019 ?
> 
> lo stato assicuri questo e così la gente si vaccina.
> 
> ...



Nessun'altra epidemia è diventata pandemia. Non mi risulta che SARS e mers abbiano fatto i danni che ha fatto il covid-19.

Mi dispiace ma temo che lo stato non possa spararla così grossa. Ci sono tantissime persone, soprattutto anziani, che non si vaccinerebbero ugualmente, per cui saremmo punto e da capo nel giro di un paio di mesi.

Vuoi la normalità nel più breve tempo possibile? Fai uno sforzo, vaccinati (al massimo ti viene qualche linea di febbre per un giorno), così avrai dato il tuo contributo.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2386684 ha scritto:


> Nessun'altra epidemia è diventata pandemia. Non mi risulta che SARS e mers abbiano fatto i danni che ha fatto il covid-19.
> 
> Mi dispiace ma temo che lo stato non possa spararla così grossa. Ci sono tantissime persone, soprattutto anziani, che non si vaccinerebbero ugualmente, per cui saremmo punto e da capo nel giro di un paio di mesi.
> 
> Vuoi la normalità nel più breve tempo possibile? Fai uno sforzo, vaccinati (al massimo ti viene qualche linea di febbre per un giorno), così avrai dato il tuo contributo.



Burioni, il pasdaran dei vaccini a cui si deve l'obbligo vaccinale minorile renziano, cinque giorni fa su twitter ha messo la foto del colera decenni orsono con vaccino obbligatorio e ha scritto che così sia tutto finito tornando a vivere normalmente.

*"1973: Epidemia di colera, 278 casi, 24 morti, obbligo di vaccino, problema risolto."*

perchè un addetto ai lavori ha fatto questo accostamento se come scrivi siamo alla prima volta in assoluto?
vedi che si inganna la gente.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2386684 ha scritto:


> Nessun'altra epidemia è diventata pandemia. Non mi risulta che SARS e mers abbiano fatto i danni che ha fatto il covid-19.
> 
> Mi dispiace ma temo che lo stato non possa spararla così grossa. Ci sono tantissime persone, soprattutto anziani, che non si vaccinerebbero ugualmente, per cui saremmo punto e da capo nel giro di un paio di mesi.
> 
> Vuoi la normalità nel più breve tempo possibile? Fai uno sforzo, vaccinati (al massimo ti viene qualche linea di febbre per un giorno), così avrai dato il tuo contributo.



lascia perdere, dare il proprio contributo è una cosa che non esiste.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

e l'amico non risponde più...dinanzi al fatto compiuto (non la stampa, ma chi si occupa di virus) sparisce.

va bene dai...10 minuti fa Ansa: "Fauci consiglia ai vaccinati di mettere la mascherina al chiuso"

che bello, hip hip hurrà hip hip nuova normalità


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386733 ha scritto:


> e l'amico non risponde più...dinanzi al fatto compiuto (non la stampa, ma chi si occupa di virus) sparisce.



Per fortuna ho di meglio da fare che passare la mia giornata a rispondere a qualcuno che mi tira in causa così senza citarmi, chiamandomi l'"amico" in maniera dispregiativa. 

Riguardo ciò che hai scritto temo tu stia confondendo delle cose completamente diversa.
Diversa perché evidentemente i coronavirus e i colera non possono essere confrontati a livello di possibilità di contagio. 
In più parliamo di epoche diverse. Vuoi o non vuoi il 2020 è un periodo con mobilità di persone e merci molto più ingente rispetto al 1973.
Il numero di spostamenti è sempre più alto, questo fa in modo che vi siano "iperluoghi" (definizione di Marc Augé) come gli aeroporti nei quali circolano centinaia di migliaia di persone al giorno. Nel 1973 non succedeva tutto ciò, non così tante persone, non da luoghi completamente disparati.

Gradirei la prossima volta che tu ti rivolgersi a me con rispetto senza provocare gratuitamente, per cortesia, visto che io ho evitato di prenderti in giro. 
Se devo scendere al tuo livello per risponderti, anche no, grazie. 

P. S. Fra tutti mi citi Burioni, quello che ha il valore più basso di attendibilità a livello scientifico.
Cosa mi importa a me di quello che dice Burioni LOL


----------



## hakaishin (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386681 ha scritto:
 

> se tutti ci vaccinassimo torneremmo a vivere IMMEDIATAMENTE come nel 2019 ?
> 
> lo stato assicuri questo e così la gente si vaccina.
> 
> ...



Verissimo e c&#8217;è proprio l&#8217;idea e la volontà di creare la nuova normalità. Stanno plasmando un nuovo mondo che fa orrore &#8230;a 360 gradi


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2386759 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna ho di meglio da fare che passare la mia giornata a rispondere a qualcuno che mi tira in causa così senza citarmi, chiamandomi l'"amico" in maniera dispregiativa.
> 
> Riguardo ciò che hai scritto temo tu stia confondendo delle cose completamente diversa.
> Diversa perché evidentemente i coronavirus e i colera non possono essere confrontati a livello di possibilità di contagio.
> ...



ti ho quotato prima.
perchè amico (nel senso di amico milanista) ti sembra una provocazione ?
era un modo simpatico semmai al contrario
vabbè meglio chiudere qui...ti lascio alle tue incombenze, ti saluto

per il resto ti ho mostrato che chi lavora nel campo dice che con il vaccino si chiuda la faccenda, tanto è vero che spingono per l'obbligo


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2386679 ha scritto:


> La nuova normalità a me non piace almeno quanto non piace a te, te lo assicuro.
> Il problema che non hai compreso è che non è che dipende da me e te e se ci vacciniamo noi due. Dipende dalla percentuale di persone che si vaccina. Da questa dipende se a settembre gli ospedali saranno pieni.
> Ti è chiaro come concetto?
> 
> ...



Finalmente un commento approfondito e serio.
Paradossalmente a volte sembra che i più (giustamente) insofferenti verso le chiusure e la perdita di "normalità" delle nostre vite siano proprio coloro più avversi a quell'unico mezzo, il vaccino, che ci permette di riprendere in mano le nostre vite e metterci alle spalle tutto questo.

Veramente vergognoso comunque che ci siano persone sopra i 50 anni che non riescano a capire (credo per sincera ignoranza o perchè plagiati dai soliti affabulatori) che alla loro età non vaccinarsi significa assumersi un rischio folle.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386766 ha scritto:


> ti ho quotato prima.
> perchè amico (nel senso di amico milanista) ti sembra una provocazione ?
> era un modo simpatico semmai al contrario
> vabbè meglio chiudere qui...ti lascio alle tue incombenze, ti saluto
> ...



Burioni è uno contro tutta la comunità scientifica.
Prima lo perculavano cani e porci e adesso è diventato il vate? Vabbe chi ci capisce è bravo.

La faccenda si chiuderà dopo numerosi cicli di vaccinazioni quando, grazie a queste ultime, la pericolosità del covid verrà ridotta a quella dell'influenza, giacché la quasi totalità delle persone saranno immuni ai sintomi.

Non mi pare un pensiero così astruso da digerire.
Probabilmente per tre/quattro anni bisognerà fare il richiamo ogni volta, ma tant'è...
Fosse così non sarebbe una cosa terribile, no?


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386776 ha scritto:


> Finalmente un commento approfondito e serio.
> Paradossalmente a volte sembra che i più (giustamente) insofferenti verso le chiusure e la perdita di "normalità" delle nostre vite siano proprio coloro più avversi a quell'unico mezzo, il vaccino, che ci permette di riprendere in mano le nostre vite e metterci alle spalle tutto questo.
> 
> Veramente vergognoso comunque che ci siano persone sopra i 50 anni che non riescano a capire (credo per sincera ignoranza o perchè plagiati dai soliti affabulatori) che alla loro età non vaccinarsi significa assumersi un rischio folle.



Ne conosco personalmente molti di quei 50enni e 60enni a cui fai riferimento tu. 
Sinceramente dopo aver dialogato più volte con molti di questi, non riesco a comprendere le loro ragioni.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Luglio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2386614 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> un singolo caso non fa primavera, un amico malato terminale di tumore è stato dichiarato morto covid. Quello che mi suona strano è che abbiano fatto un tampone a un morto (annegato o no).



ci sono le dichiarazioni della protezione civile , di Zaia, e molte altre prove, non posso postare tutto. cercate.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2021)

Per chi resta incredulo di fronte ai 13.000 60enni morti in 18 mesi di covid, riporto a confronto i dati ufficiali del ministero sulle cause di morte nel *2016* (pre-pandemia).

Su *600.000* decessi, circa *230.000* (37%) sono dovuti a malattie cardiovascolari e *180.000* (29%) a tumori.
Solo nel 2016 sono *morte 52.000 di tumore tra i 50 ed i 69 anni* (numeri destinati a salire visti i mancati screening negli ultimi 2 anni).

Questi dati non fanno paura? Non dovrebbero terrorizzare molto di più?

Bisognerebbe mantenere un minimo di equilibrio quando si parla di covid, la verità è che uno dei motivi per cui questo virus terrorizza così tanto è la trasmissibilità: lo si prende senza accorgersene, solo respirando, ma non per questo bisogna considerarlo più letale di quello che è.


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2387111 ha scritto:


> Per chi resta incredulo di fronte ai 13.000 60enni morti in 18 mesi di covid, riporto a confronto i dati ufficiali del ministero sulle cause di morte nel *2016* (pre-pandemia).
> 
> Su *600.000* decessi, circa *230.000* (37%) sono dovuti a malattie cardiovascolari e *180.000* (29%) a tumori.
> Solo nel 2016 sono *morte 52.000 di tumore tra i 50 ed i 69 anni* (numeri destinati a salire visti i mancati screening negli ultimi 2 anni).
> ...



guarda ho una famiglia che praticamente tutti hanno avuto un tumore.

ma perche paragoni la mortalita del covid con quella dei tumori?
sono morte quelle persone perche per 12 mesi piu o meno siamo stati chiusi. con infermieri che fanno 12-15 ore da 18 mesi circa.
abbiamo avuto piu morti in media degli anni precedenti restando chiusi in casa.
dai su


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2021)

carlocarlo;2387116 ha scritto:


> guarda ho una famiglia che praticamente tutti hanno avuto un tumore.
> 
> ma perche paragoni la mortalita del covid con quella dei tumori?
> sono morte quelle persone perche per 12 mesi piu o meno siamo stati chiusi. con infermieri che fanno 12-15 ore da 18 mesi circa.
> ...



Paragonavo solo il mero dato statistico, perchè c'erano persone che sembravano sconvolte dal numero di 60enni morti per covid: 13mila decessi in 18 mesi sono niente se paragonati ad altre malattie che da sempre portano alla morte la popolazione anziana (a 60 anni si è anziani, piaccia o non piaccia sentirselo dire).


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2387122 ha scritto:


> Paragonavo solo il mero dato statistico, perchè c'erano persone che sembravano sconvolte dal numero di 60enni morti per covid: 13mila decessi in 18 mesi sono niente se paragonati ad altre malattie che da sempre portano alla morte la popolazione anziana (a 60 anni si è anziani, piaccia o non piaccia sentirselo dire).



mio padre a 62 anni, 63 a settembre lavora ancora

cmq non avevo capito il senso del tuo post. scusami


----------

